# terrible rock job



## suxcitytaper (Mar 28, 2012)

not sure what im gunna be able to do with this one. any ideas?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Make it into an offangle :thumbup:


----------



## suxcitytaper (Mar 28, 2012)

haha no kiddin huh


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Good luck

Sometimes it is not about making things pass with a straight edge, it's about making it look like it will pass:yes:

or tell client they hired the wrong guy, the guy they should of hired had the initials of J.C. he's the guy that does miracles:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Sheeeeeeit, that's nothin'.... Get your homemade 4 ft. fresno trowel with handles welded on and make that puppy disappear.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Sheeeeeeit, that's nothin'.... Get your homemade 4 ft. fresno trowel with handles welded on and make that puppy disappear.


what about your 18" trowel


----------



## suxcitytaper (Mar 28, 2012)

ha ok all ive got is a 12 inch knife if thats not big enough to fix it then it is what it is they can pull those sheets off n shim it out pretty easy. i can make it look good just dont put a level on it lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Well clearly that's a reno.
Use an old 2x4 and a bag of setting compound, lay it on thick. That ought'a fill er up.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> what about your 18" trowel


That's just for recess joints :blink:

(no really.....it is......with all the high shoulders that are out there)

_But I could smoke those guys that do the flat-boxing with the mud pumps and high-tech thingermadoodles cuz I'm all like awesome and stuffs._


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Round it off.:yes:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Assuming it is an old door or window you're patching in. you should have probably gotten rid of most of that when prefilling. I will prefill with a 10'' or 12'' knife on spots like that then when first coating coat heavy enough to build the middle of old door or window up slightly creating a recess where your tape is. after that float as big as needed to make it appear flat. It usually requires more than 3 coats but you just charge accordingly.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

take that knife and go cut the butcher who hung that RIGHT across the knuckles with it!!!! Then use his head to demo the sheet and rehang it!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

What about talking the homeowner into having that problem section removed and reboarded properly. Make it right! :yes:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Put a wardrobe in front of it.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

TonyM said:


> Put a wardrobe in front of it.


:blink:
Ha Ha - Sure Tony, or pin a poster over it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

One guy I worked for years ago used to say. "Looks like a great spot for an indoor plant"


----------



## sos drywall (Dec 9, 2010)

Staple a lath first and then use setting compound--build up thick, but leave some room for topping compound. I didn't have a chance to do it this way personally, but I got a tip from veteran taper. There was same problem, just smaller, around an elevator in the building I worked. (I still don't understand why they told me to tape basically 6" away from the spot, but not the spot itself. I guess the elevator company hired a taper to fix their damage, I donno).


----------

